
Ask HN: What is the most used programming lang in remote work? - kotrunga
What are the most used technologies in remote work?
What programming languages, etc?<p>Just curious about what remote workers use more often, and how different technologies&#x2F;programming languages change our environment.
======
PaulHoule
It is hard for me to believe that there is a big difference between
programming languages used by remotes as opposed to people in the office.

Myself I have mostly stuck to mainstream programming languages such as Java
and Python with occasional use of C++, Scala, Bash and Perl scripts.

I know a systems programmer for Apple who writes C, technical writers, someone
who writes Erlang and Elixir, also many people who do graphic design w/
Photoshop, Illustrator and similar tools.

If any technology matters to remote work it is the communication tools you
use. In the last six months I have seen a big surge in people using Zoom and
much less complaining from people that the tools don't work for them.

